# Whats the best combat boot



## turbopseidon (2 Jun 2006)

i have been in the armed forces for a year now and Im looking for a new pair of boots....I have done a search and seen alot of different opinions on what boot is the dryest and the best comfort ..im looking for a boot for long trecks ,something lighter then the hockey pucks i now wear, waterproof and tons of shock obsorption to prevent injury...its so hard to pic since all companies say theres is the best like ...Magnum,lowa,mattahorn and others .Im just wondering if over all out of the experienced military members if they had to pic a boot to live and die by which one.... all opinions welcomed thanxs


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Jun 2006)

Do a search, lots of threads on this subject already.


----------



## SuperFry (21 Jul 2006)

I had a problem with stress fractures before my QL3 med tech course and my SQ course during the last 10 weeks.  It was a pre existing injury but I made it through each course with no problems, only some discomfort.  When I run, I need to wear motion control shoes.  When I'm wearing my regular combat boots for long periods of time, my feet get really sore.  I hate to complain, but isn't it true that if your feet aren't happy you can't perform to nearly the best of your ability.

Anyway, my question is...

I'm going to see what I can do about getting a chit for either new boot soles, or a different style of boot.  Has anyone dealt with this or know anyone who has and would be able to tell me where the heck they get the new soles.  I've found the magnum boots, but if a chit is only good for the soles, I'd like to know where to go.  Thanks


----------



## Spring_bok (21 Jul 2006)

You can go out and spend your money on Magnums or Danners but if your problems are correctable with footwear than you need to go through the medical system and get a foot analysis done.  If you need special boots or orthotics or just vibram soles the army will pay for this.  See a an MO or a PA to get best results.


----------



## Nug (22 Jul 2006)

By all means get the army to pay for knew boots or orthotics, but if you find your self in position of spending your own money I recemend you look into Sole Foot Beds. They come in two types, red for shoes and runners black for for boots. You can use them as is or heat them and mold the to your feet, I highly recemend this. I've been using them for about six months and they have really helped with my sore feet and lower back pain.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jul 2006)

I couldn't wear Mk III boots for longer than a half hour before they started hurting my feet.  It took a few years and a Veterans' affairs claim but i finally have Magnum boots provided by the military.  Before I had them, I would wear my wet weather boots to alleviate the pain.  They have vibram soles and were great except for the fact my feet began to rot in the hot weather as I wore them as often as others wear Mk IIIs.  That's what finally entitled me to "breathable" Magnum stealths. 

I hear some bases (Valcartier) won't entertain anything but MkIIIs... good luck!


----------



## lawdog (9 Aug 2006)

You had mentioned Magnum boots....I have tried alot of differrnt boots and Magnum are over priced and over rated, they dont last at all, you should look at Matterhorns or Corcorans they are much better, we get ours from a local supply shop  www.proamoutfitters.com, they have great boots and stand by their products.  Just take the chit into them they will take care of you there.

Hope it works out for you.


----------

